# Boa with little lump on face.



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Have that 10-12 year old boa girl which seem to have a bump on her face. I noticed that she sheds quite a lot recently. I mean every 4-6 weeks rather than every 2-3 months. So I thought she might have scale damage somewhere as temps, humidity and whatnot are fine. I also cannot see any mites.

I had her stretched out in a banister and I cannot see any other bumps. But given the shed frequency and that one bump, something’s up.

I tried to touch it and feel it but she is just too strong. She isn’t head shy per-se but when I need her to shush she fights like a lion.

And yea - me as a 25 stone bloke can barely hold her head still (without the fear of hurting her anyway).

Anyway. Here some pics.

I looked up vets but none locally can deal with exotics. I am in the Cambridgeshire area so if anyone got a good one in mind. Please let me know.

The Cambridge Veterinary Group is so far the only Google hit but only found it after hours so haven’t called yet.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

It maybe a bit of a trek as I don't know what side of Cambridgeshire you are in, but Robuck Vets in Stevenage treated the advanced RI my boa developed and the head vet Liz Tilson has had experience dealing with reptiles, but she's not a specialist. They may remember me (and the boa as I don't think they get too many 8'+ boas through the doors) so feel free to name drop as I recommend them.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks. Not too hideous. An hour drive. Less than the drive from the rescue centre I picked her up from lol. Will give them a ring. Thanks.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

I gather retics can sometimes get bumps and abcesses from issues associated with rubbing or teeth (ingrown etc); does it look like it could be something similar?

I think Garrett from Reach Out Reptiles did a YouTube video on purging an abscess


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea she’s been rubbing a bit. Maybe that could be it.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

My male has refused food (quails) since beginning of October, and is more active than normal, especially after the lights go out. Pushing and patrolling the glass and corners of the viv. It's that time again... horney not hungry.... Your snake may have damaged a scale or injured herself in that area whilst doing the same. There are three exotic vet in Peterborough - that may be nearer for you ??


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Depending where you are you could contact the RVC Hospital in Potters Bar.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Malc said:


> My male has refused food (quails) since beginning of October, and is more active than normal, especially after the lights go out. Pushing and patrolling the glass and corners of the viv. It's that time again... horney not hungry.... Your snake may have damaged a scale or injured herself in that area whilst doing the same. There are three exotic vet in Peterborough - that may be nearer for you ??


Yea I might give it a bit of time and keep an eye on it - I'll take her out weekly to check her over anyway to see if something else pops up - but it literally is just that one half pea size bump only for now.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Depending where you are you could contact the RVC Hospital in Potters Bar.


That is an option, but Potters Bar is a good 20mile south of Stevenage, and I get the impression the OP is north of Cambridge so would have a fair trek.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea half way between Cambridge and Kings Lynn ... 

Don't get me wrong, I'd drive anywhere if needed ... well maybe not Belfast


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> Yea I might give it a bit of time and keep an eye on it - I'll take her out weekly to check her over anyway to see if something else pops up - but it literally is just that one half pea size bump only for now.


Part of the problem is that you have no idea what's going on under the skin. The bump could be just a slight swelling, an abscess, small tumour, or just a cyst. Maybe get a clear image of it and email it to a vet before committing to a two / three hour round trip


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> Yea half way between Cambridge and Kings Lynn ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd drive anywhere if needed ... well maybe not Belfast


You probably would get to see Jo Headley.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> Yea half way between Cambridge and Kings Lynn ...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'd drive anywhere if needed ... well maybe not Belfast


Not so far from me then, though I'm closer to Kings Lynn 😉

Good to know of some closer exotics vets.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd guess this was a damaged tooth from feeding that has either broken or fallen out and the gum is swollen. Definitely worth going to the vet to check but I wouldn't have thought it was anything to worry about. 

I'd pull her out and check inside of her mouth, you can kneel and put her between your legs, like how you see people deal with big crocs on the TV. Often if they're on the floor they get less stressed than being in the air.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

LiasisUK said:


> I'd guess this was a damaged tooth from feeding that has either broken or fallen out and the gum is swollen. Definitely worth going to the vet to check but I wouldn't have thought it was anything to worry about.
> 
> I'd pull her out and check inside of her mouth, you can kneel and put her between your legs, like how you see people deal with big crocs on the TV. Often if they're on the floor they get less stressed than being in the air.


Yea that's actually the plan for the weekend !


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Actually I am thinking - you may be onto something @LiasisUK 

I THINK she bit the tongs during last feeding.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Jibbajabba said:


> Actually I am thinking - you may be onto something @LiasisUK
> 
> I THINK she bit the tongs during last feeding.


Seems to be a common thing...no matter how well you offer the food so that these things don't happen.... they do ! If that was the case then the lump could be down to an injury. Might need a course of antibiotics if it's getting infected ?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

It happens, have seen tooth/jaw injuries a few times in snakes. The majority did not require a vet visit, just some patience. Often if it is really bad they will refuse food, this is a sign to take to the vet. If they're still eating I tend to assume they're OK, but I do always check them myself and decide based on that.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

So bump hasn't changed in size and last meal she was weirdly taking her time to strike - she did have a small rabbit so wonder if it was the fact it was a rabbit (which she gets rarely) or if this is related. Our local reptile shop actually recommended a vet that does exotics in Newmarket so seeing a vet on the 29th.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

And yes, taking her time to strike is unusual unless she is shedding (which she isn't). She'd take your hand off if hungry lol So anything but BAMM - kinda strike is weird.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> So bump hasn't changed in size and last meal she was weirdly taking her time to strike - she did have a small rabbit so wonder if it was the fact it was a rabbit (which she gets rarely) or if this is related. Our local reptile shop actually recommended a vet that does exotics in Newmarket so seeing a vet on the 29th.


Let me know if the vets are good please? Hope all goes well 🤞


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Right, back from the vets ... great vet @Elly66 His name is Ian Cope at the Vets4Pets in Newmarket (Tel. 01638676340 / 01638665867).

Extremely knowledgeable and clearly knows his stuff. Something I like is that he doesn't just throw antibiotics at her and see what sticks.

In terms of the bump - it isn't (visibly) a tooth issue. Her gums are clean, no swelling or redness ... He mentioned a couple of other potentials (which I forgotten already lol) but said the location isn't right for it. He offered taking a sample to see if it's puss - which I agreed to - which it wasn't .. he was able to pull something out but at first glance it looks like skin cells.

I agreed to a lab as well but for now he gave her an anti-inflammatory and gave me five more syringes to give her a ten day course of it. By then we will have the results back from the lab.

If it is an infection - we will go the antibiotic route .. if not then we will need to decide whether to cut it open or not. Will decide if / when we have to as she is fine otherwise. In fact, because I didn't want to risk her having a poo in the car or at the vet I skipped her meal last week and she is now in shed but even then pounds the food like there's no tomorrow.

In case people want to know prices for said vet

Consultation : £45
Lab - Interpretation Fee: £45
Lab - Histopathology: £78
Meds: £65

And I asked about DWAL - he does them too !!

Just insists on bringing all the relevant kit (which I always did back in the day anyway, from tube, to protocol etc.).

Anyway - wasn't the cheapest evening but I found a great vet in the process as well as a peace of mind ...

And gained a few 'oh she is cute' by customers and staff lol ... and doc agreed she is in great shape - always nice to hear ... oh yea - measured now ... she is 10ft and 10.9kg ...


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Very clean too (and look at that sheddy pinky belly lol)


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for updating this and fingers cross that all goes well. Just to show that not all vets are 'money grabbers'. 10ft and nearly 11kg wow - brave vet and owner!!!


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Thanks for updating this and fingers cross that all goes well. Just to show that not all vets are 'money grabbers'. 10ft and nearly 11kg wow - brave vet and owner!!!


He did ask nicely if I can help holding her lol - but she was great (boa that is) - hold still for both injection and sample etc. She is a good girl ...


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jibbajabba said:


> Right, back from the vets ... great vet @Elly66 His name is Ian Cope at the Vets4Pets in Newmarket (Tel. 01638676340 / 01638665867


Thanks for that information, I shall make a note of it.
Good luck with your boa x


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Excellent update and your transparency on the costs will help form a basis for anyone in a similar situation to compare costs with their local vets. I would assume given the franchise is part of the Pets at home chain that the costs would be standard across all branches.

10' - struth that's a lot of Boa... Glad to hear she was well behaved and she is otherwise in good health


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Very fair prices.
I would give some caution though.
A friend of mine had a common boa that had a similar issue. Started off with the odd little "blister" but this began to spread. Numerous vets visits never managed to find the cause. Various anti biotics were used to no avail.
Sadly the boa was ultimately euthanized. 
Just keep a very close eye for other bumps appearing. It was almost like tiny blisters appearing, but hard. No matter what treatment was given, they just kept coming back, and more noticeable.
I have seen it again since, but have no idea what the cause is.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Good update, prices are very reasonable. Useful for others, so many people claim vets are unaffordable and not helpful, whereas you just need to find the right one, just like any service.

Please let us know what the final conclusion is. Hope the snake is well and recovers


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

ian14 said:


> Very fair prices.
> I would give some caution though.
> A friend of mine had a common boa that had a similar issue. Started off with the odd little "blister" but this began to spread. Numerous vets visits never managed to find the cause. Various anti biotics were used to no avail.
> Sadly the boa was ultimately euthanized.
> ...


Hard lumps like skin cancers?


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Swindinian said:


> Hard lumps like skin cancers?


No, they were like small blisters that kept appearing. Despite loads of tests and treatments they wouldn't clear. Accompanied with a refusal to feed. The vet could not get to the bottom of it.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks @ian14 - will keep an eye out .. will see what the labs bring up .. 

Oh and what he told me is to get a UV lamp - gave me tons of references why they should ... cited skin conditions etc. 

Was an interesting discussion ... really good vet - like him ...


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Good news is - histopathology came back clean - I mean as I said - it looked like skin cells anyway. Bad news is - we are none the wiser. I have another two injections to do and she is in deep shed, so we shall see what it looks like after she has shed, but given it hasn't changed in months it is likely still there. 

Next decision (and I cannot decide right now) is whether to sedate her and have an exploratory incision to see what it is .... One part of me wants it to get sorted, the other thinks she is fine in itself otherwise. But she is very healthy so I may go ahead with it before she gets older / weaker where anaesthetic isn't an option anymore ... Thoughts ?


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

If she has a loss of appetite for more than 2 months, then maybe yes go ahead with anaesthetising her for further examine, but otherwise, I would let it work itself out.

Most likely thing is rubbing/tooth, which could potentially resolve itself.

If you don’t have UV then see how she responds.

If nothing else, the Arcadia T5s give a lovely broad spectrum light which really brings out their iridescence. but the UV could potentially enhance her immune system and accelerate repair.

Just keep an eye on her 👍

It has been really interesting following your posts, from viv setup, to getting her, and experiences along the way. I hope it all smooths out 🙏


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Tough one, but in practice none of us can really advise as only you know what your circumstances are, which includes finances. The good part is that you know the impaction / cyst / tumour isn't cancerous or otherwise life threatening. You could end up sedating her (which has its own set of risks) and have the affected area lanced and removed and still not have a real answer as to what is was or what caused it. Personally IF pushed I would suggest you see how she goes for the next three months, see if there is any changes and then make the decision with your vet.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea 100%. That’s my fear too to potentially spend 100s for no result. As mentioned. The only thing that’s really changed is the fact she is shedding more than she used to. Thankfully the vet isn’t pushing it either.


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Swindinian said:


> If she has a loss of appetite for more than 2 months, then maybe yes go ahead with anaesthetising her for further examine, but otherwise, I would let it work itself out.
> 
> Most likely thing is rubbing/tooth, which could potentially resolve itself.
> 
> ...


Rubbing is my guess but yea - she got now UV as well ... such a diva lol ....


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

Bump still there after shed - but yea - otherwise she is fine and it hasn't grown in 'ever' - so will just keep an eye on it for now ...


----------



## Jibbajabba (Jan 31, 2011)

She certainly likes to get some sunshine


----------

